# How secure is your laptop when traveling?



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2009)

Specifically, I'd like to hear from those with experience and greater knowledge than me (which is probably most of y'all). 

When I'm traveling and have to use the wireless connection in hotels and I get that "warning" that says the connection that I'm using is "unsecured", how safe is the information that I transmit or access over the internet? For example, would such a connection be secure/safe for online banking or bill paying activity?

Thanks!


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## Leslie (Apr 25, 2009)

You are evidently talking about electronic security. Another aspect is physical security. I always lock my computer to something immovable or movable with great difficulty. Do the same when leaving the apartment for an overnight or more. My husband doesn't believe in this. If we have a break-in, they'll take his, not mine. It amazes me how few people know about and use computer locks.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 25, 2009)

One of our own PB members, Bryan Wiley (Staythecourse) lost his laptop b/c someone broke into his apartment and stole it. That's why he hasn't been on in a while (though I think he just purchased a new one).


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, electronic security. How safe is it to use for the purposes I mention above.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## LeeJUk (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah it's safe. Using wireless is no problem for the laptop or any other PC using the wireless connection. The only device that may be attacked is the router and the majority of them are secure these days.

If your really worried though just don't submit bank details online. Though I'm certain you'll be fine even for that as the website on the other end should have a little gold lock icon on your browser whenever you try to do online banking/paypal which means it's encrypted with most likely something really strong and a hacker would never be able to un-encrypt that data unless he works for the pentagon or something .

Physical security is probably a lot more important. Set a password for your windows user account and keep the laptop locked in some sort of a case if your not using it.


----------



## gene_mingo (Apr 25, 2009)

ok, i'll chime in.

Not secure if you are operating on an open wireless network. If you have any shared files or locations on your laptop then you are sharing them with whom ever else is on the network. Open wireless networks are ripe for "Man in the Middle" attacks in which the attacker can harvest your email passwords and whatever else you decide to enter while on the network.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not a computer whiz by any means, but since you're looking for "anyone..."

I've noticed that when I log into wireless at a hotel or coffee shop that there is often a disclaimer removing the responsibility from themselves should anyone steal secure information from me while I'm using their wireless. This makes me wary of paying bills, buying things with my debt card, or checking my bank account while using an "unsecure" wireless connection. If you are at a hotel, I would think you could ask the concierge how secure the connection is. S/he will probably be candid because they won't want to get their hotel in trouble should the line be unsecure.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 25, 2009)

If a cable connection is available, is that secure?

I need to be able to take care of bill paying while traveling as my time away from home is increasing for the foreseeable future. Any suggestions?

And, BTW, I have a netbook and it stays in the truck with me at all times, so physical security is not a really big issue at this time.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 25, 2009)

I think a cable connection is generally much more secure. Again, you can always ask the concierge. I'm sure most hotels deal with many business travelers who have a need for secure connections.


----------



## gene_mingo (Apr 25, 2009)

Your best bet when on open network is to try and set up a VPN.

HowStuffWorks "How Virtual Private Networks Work"

Never trust a public network whether it is wireless or cable. The Man in the Middle works just as well on a cable network.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 25, 2009)

Maybe my husband will chime in later with more details, but I think you're better off with a cable connection and I think your bank may have encryption technology that will make the situation even safer (that would have to be installed on your machine). 

That said, when I've used a wireless connection (or one of those computers in a hotel "business room") I change the password for my email and NEVER transmit credit card or bank info.

If you can set up automatic payments that might be your safest bet. Or do like I used to when single and working on wildfires: I'd keep a hard copy list of the places I paid monthly along with stamps and envelopes and paid approximations via snail mail.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 25, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> If a cable connection is available, is that secure?
> 
> I need to be able to take care of bill paying while traveling as my time away from home is increasing for the foreseeable future. Any suggestions?
> 
> And, BTW, I have a netbook and it stays in the truck with me at all times, so physical security is not a really big issue at this time.



Why not have your payments taken out of your bank automatically? That's what I do. I never have to worry about remembering to pay a bill.


----------



## Edward (Apr 25, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> If a cable connection is available, is that secure?



Cable should be more secure than wireless. I always use cable when available. But no public access should be considered secure unless you are using a VPN (Virtual Private Network) to get to a secure server. 

When traveling:
Make sure you don't have file sharing enabled
Encrypt and password protect your hard drive. 
Get a cable lock for physical security

At least make the crooks work for a living.

-----Added 4/25/2009 at 02:41:30 EST-----



sjonee said:


> Why not have your payments taken out of your bank automatically? That's what I do. I never have to worry about remembering to pay a bill.



Fine if you trust your bank, and trust the companies submitting bills. But if there is a billing errors, you are in a lot better position if you have the money and they are trying to get it than you are if they have already gotten the money and you are trying to get it back. And if you run into a problem with a deposit, the various fees and charges can ruin you financially.

I won't do automatic bill pay, and I won't do debit cards.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 25, 2009)

One thing to remember is that no networked computer is ever secure. Some are just harder to hack. Most people are pretty lax when it comes to securing their personal information. Wireless networks are notoriously easy to hack. If you are going to use a computer with personal information on it use a VPN, even if it is a wire system; but especially if it is wireless.


----------



## Nebrexan (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's the free program I use to make a VPN connection when traveling:

Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree

Forgot one thing: Much better than a wireless connection is a network cable from your laptop to the jack in the wall. This gives you a much faster (and more secure) connection.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 25, 2009)

Depends on the degree of security you are using. Open Wi-Fi connections are not secure for the determined hacker. If you are tunneling into your work environment via a secure tunnel connection, then you would not have any worries however.

Physical security is another matter entirely. For example, in France many hotel rooms are broken into and the hard drive simply removed from the laptop. You can make it less easy to do this by having a good hard drive password and replacing the standard phillips head screw that secures the hard drive with one that requires a special tool to remove. Even better, never leave the laptop out of your direct control.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 25, 2009)

Nebrexan said:


> Here's the free program I use to make a VPN connection when traveling:
> 
> Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree
> 
> Forgot one thing: Much better than a wireless connection is a network cable from your laptop to the jack in the wall. This gives you a much faster (and more secure) connection.



How do you turn off the talking program once you install it?


----------



## Nebrexan (Apr 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> How do you turn off the talking program once you install it?



Hmm, I don't know. That didn't happen to me.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2009)

Nebrexan said:


> Here's the free program I use to make a VPN connection when traveling:
> 
> Get Behind the Shield! Hotspot Shield by AnchorFree
> 
> Forgot one thing: Much better than a wireless connection is a network cable from your laptop to the jack in the wall. This gives you a much faster (and more secure) connection.



*Question: *I wondered how this could be free (where's the catch?) and then saw that it "_enables ad targeting across all domains, thus many advertisers utilize AnchorFree as a central hub for media buying across multiple domains and circumstances online_." How do the ads appear?

Does this slow down your connection?

*Further question: *Does anyone know of a better, paid VPN client that does not have ads?

*Final question: *Doesn't having security software (specifically one with a software Firewall that protects against sharing, etc., protect against the issue in the OP?

*Proposed solution: * I currently run my laptop with sharing off, public sharing on (the Vista Public folder only) password protected sharing on. I go around the normal day to day need to share files and folder by using LogMeIn between machines, and using DropBox. 

DropBox is a great tool for controlling sharing with a web backup. Only downside is that the Free Version has 2.0GB maximum. I'll post a new thread with DropBox for those interested to try out. If you signup through my link, both accounts get an extra 250MB, so it makes sense for both of us. (No money changes hands).


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 25, 2009)

Fred, I've used HotSpot VPN for years. It doesn't slow you down one bit and is extremely secure. A lot of techs use it. That's what sold me. My brother in law turned me onto it.

http://hotspotvpn.com/


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 25, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Fred, I've used HotSpot VPN for years. It doesn't slow you down one bit and is extremely secure. A lot of techs use it. That's what sold me. My brother in law turned me onto it.
> 
> http://hotspotvpn.com/



Is it a monthly service or a software purchase?


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 25, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Fred, I've used HotSpot VPN for years. It doesn't slow you down one bit and is extremely secure. A lot of techs use it. That's what sold me. My brother in law turned me onto it.
> 
> http://hotspotvpn.com/



There are three levels. What level do you think I would need. Would only be accessing my email and PB etc when I"m traveling....or do you think a person needs this at home too and so would change the level one needs?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 25, 2009)

You can do it either way. It is 8.88/month or 88.80/ year.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 25, 2009)

So which level do you think?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 25, 2009)

I use VPN2. Anytime I'm wireless, even at home, I use it. I have quite a bit of sensitive data on my computer so I use the highest level.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, but there are three levels of the VPN2. I obviously don't need to be HIPAA compliant so I can skip the first one, but which of the other two?

Do you need to be HIPAA compliant? Do you need the best encryption available? Then choose the 256bit AES VPN.

Want a little more speed but still require the Advanced Encryption Standard? Then choose the 192bit AES VPN.

Want a secure fast VPN you can tune to fit your environment? Then choose our 128bit BlowFish VPN.


----------



## Nebrexan (Apr 25, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> *Question: *I wondered how this could be free (where's the catch?) and then saw that it "_enables ad targeting across all domains, thus many advertisers utilize AnchorFree as a central hub for media buying across multiple domains and circumstances online_." How do the ads appear?
> 
> Does this slow down your connection?


The ads appear at the top of the screen periodically, which was a nuisance, but for me the price is right and I don't travel often. It slows things down a little since VPN hosts intercept your HTTP request to and from the destination.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 25, 2009)

Sarah, I use 192 bit.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 25, 2009)

Nebrexan said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > How do you turn off the talking program once you install it?
> ...



Somehow it had opened a window in the background and it launched a media player.

But I noticed that when I had the program running, two other programs tried to crash (gave a "not responding" response). I closed the VPN program and they worked fine.


----------

